# ViP 922 Additional Inputs?



## cames (Jan 18, 2006)

Looking around for whether or not the 922 supports HDMI or any other inputs, I couldn't find complete information. Can you route in additional sources to the receiver? I seem to remember our first DishHD receiver (811?) had additional inputs, which you'd access through the Guide below channel 1. The 622, at least the four-year-old one I have, doesn't have them.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nope.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The 811 was the only receiver to have inputs other than Satellite and OTA/ATSC, and that was because when the 811 was designed, a lot of TVs had only a single set of line inputs. But most users don't understand how to work them, and no other receiver was ever made with them. Those inputs caused lots of support phone calls and truck rolls.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

BattleZone said:


> The 811 was the only receiver to have inputs other than Satellite and OTA/ATSC,


WRONG.
THE 5000, THE JVC D-VHS, the 921 & i think the 721 all had line inputs also not just the 811/381


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Okay, you may well be right, but most of those old heaps are long gone, while the 811/381s are still around.


----------

